# Strange behavior from Electric Blue Jack Dempsey



## ImNotThatCrazy (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello all,

I have what I think is a weird situation.

I have a 125 gallon (6ft long) aquarium, sand substrate, lightly planted (subject to change), and I have a few caves made out of pipe for my fish. For filtration, I'm using a Rena XP4, a double stacked stage 3 sponge filters running off an air stone (big pump, up to 100 gallon tank), and also just got today, a Fluval 206 as a secondary filter. Water parameters are fine.

0 - ammonia
0 - nitrites
<20 ppm - nitrates
PH is a steady 7.4
Water hardness general and carbonate are both low, about 70 ppm for each. 
I age my water a few days before water changes, so the temperatures are the same and the PH is settled. My water comes out of the tap about 6.5. :?

So on to the inhabitants. I have four very young fish. I have a male and female Convict, the male is ~3", the female ~2.5", they are doing great, eating well, no problem. I also have a Gold Severum, he is ~1.5" and doing well, I also have an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey, who is ~1.5", and who is not nearly as aggressive come feeding time, he won't go to the surface like the others will to get the food, but does eat as it comes to him/her. He's not being picked on, his color seems to be fine, his fins are in good shape. However, this is the weird part, sometimes, when he hangs out with the Severum, he gets real close, and the Severum pays him no mind whatsoever, just poking along the bottom investigating things, will push into the side of the EBJD, and instead of moving, the EBJD will rotate flat on its side as the Severum slowly passes under, then rights himself and continues poking around. It's only near the Severum that he does this, any other time, he is happily poking around the tank, he gives me the fishy eye sometimes when I'm sitting and watching. The Convicts don't pick on him, if anything, he will go up to them and swim away quickly, and if they don't chase him, he circle around and swim in between them just to get a "chase". Most "chases" in this tank last 3-6 inches. The only physical contact I see is between the convicts as they try to lock mouths with each other, which usually results in the male trying to push, the female backs up, pushes back, then the male swims off to do something else.

So great fish keepers, what's up with the EBJD? Anything I should be concerned with?

P.S. I'm currently feeding Cichlid flakes, Cichlid Pellets (mini size, since the EBJD and Severum seem to have trouble eating those) and once in awhile I give them freeze dried blood worms.

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i wouldnt be concerned at this point. cant def say what ebjd is doing with sev, but as long its eating, not beat up, and color is good, etc.... i wouldnt be concerned FOR NOW. however, ebjd is typically on the peaceful side and will probably be bullied or beat out for food as other fish grow. also if u have a male and female convict they will be breeding nonstop. with breeding come major aggression with cons.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Does sound a bit odd but nothing I'd be concerned about as long as it appears healthy and is eating..

Great job posting all the details about your setup though! :thumb:


----------



## ImNotThatCrazy (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'll keep an eye on them.


----------

